# ricoh gxe7700n problems fixed?



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

So much good info here - have read all the posts!

Are folks still having Ricoh problems since "the fix" - particularly with the new 7700 model?

Is the print quality of the Ricoh better than Epson?

Where to buy - Newbie needs a vendor with good customer support; Have contacted Conde twice about the gxe7700n but they are ignoring me for some reason. Now I'm leaning more toward Epson.

Thanks for the input!
Nita


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

It seems that the difference between having issues and not having issues is not so much based on which printer, Epson or Ricoh, but more based on how often you use the printer.

Just spoke to a person today moving off the GX7000 and mentioned the cost of a liter of ink for a Ricoh is almost $2,000. The insanity behind that is staggering.


----------



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

I am definitely wanting to save the money on the inks as well as the printer. Just trying to make sure the quality is good as well...basically need to learn more about the different options for sublimating with other inks.

Also need to have a supplier that has good tech support since the is all new to me.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Nita said:


> I am definitely wanting to save the money on the inks as well as the printer. Just trying to make sure the quality is good as well...basically need to learn more about the different options for sublimating with other inks.
> 
> Also need to have a supplier that has good tech support since the is all new to me.


The image quality is good on both printers. If you want to save money you can get Artanium inks in bulk bottles (for Epson only) from either of 2 vendors on Ebay with 100% feedback scores and have been around for a couple of years. The costs are half (or less) of what a regular Sawgrass vendor charges and the setup guides are on Sawgrass website.


----------



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> The image quality is good on both printers. If you want to save money you can get Artanium inks in bulk bottles (for Epson only) from either of 2 vendors on Ebay with 100% feedback scores and have been around for a couple of years. The costs are half (or less) of what a regular Sawgrass vendor charges and the setup guides are on Sawgrass website.


yes i saw that....just wanted to see if quality was comparable...thank you


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Nita said:


> yes i saw that....just wanted to see if quality was comparable...thank you


Ricoh has a better black than the bulk Artanium inks on Ebay.

Another point about the Ricoh vs. Epson, it is true that most Ricoh users that had reliability issues were infrequent users, there were a few frequent users that still ended up with dead printer, but those were not the majority. However, infrequent use of the Ricoh can mean a catastrophic failure ... printer dead and not repairable. 

When Epsons get clogs from infrequent use they are almost always _correctable_, a head cleaning or 2 or in tougher cases cleaner carts can be used which are cheap, but your printer clog can usually be cleared, or can be avoided by printing or running a nozzle check every 3 or 4 days or so.

The larger Ricohs can be 5 or 6 times more expensive upfront than the same size Epson BTW. It takes a lot more time if you are just starting out establishing business to recoup your purchase investment Ricoh vs. Epson.


----------



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> Ricoh has a better black than the bulk Artanium inks on Ebay.
> 
> Another point about the Ricoh vs. Epson, it is true that most Ricoh users that had reliability issues were infrequent users, there were a few frequent users that still ended up with dead printer, but those were not the majority. However, infrequent use of the Ricoh can mean a catastrophic failure ... printer dead and not repairable.
> 
> ...


I was completely sold on the idea of the Ricoh, to the point that I contacted Conde and was pretty much ready to buy. While I was sitting around waiting for them to get back with me (which they still havent done) I was directed to this site from the dssi forum. I have learned quite a bit from these 2 forums - just shopping around the web it was like ricoh was the only way to go.

Really stuck on what to do now - I think Epson would be the better route but it looks like Conde or Sawgrass are the only ones offering the wf1100. I'm old school and don't feel like i should have to beg Conde to sell me anything.

Have some good ideas for product (not tshirts) if i can just decide on the equip.


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

You might try contacting Derek at Conde directly. I found him to be very responsive.

Derek Domagala
Senior Account Manager
1-800-826-6332 ext. 215
ddomagala[USER=79915]@Conde[/USER].com


----------



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

mesewsatx said:


> You might try contacting Derek at Conde directly. I found him to be very responsive.
> 
> Derek Domagala
> Senior Account Manager
> ...


Thank you...I'll keep him in mind. When the first salesperson didn't follow thru I contacted David Gross himself. About a week and 1/2 ago I received a quick email stating he would follow up and still haven't heard anything back. 

Nita


----------



## BESTBLANKS (Aug 17, 2007)

Just a word to the wise. The Epson WF-1100 is ok but it is discontinued and if for some reason it dies on you you'd better hope the dealer who sold it to you has adequate inventory and is able to exchange it. Epson is out of stock as are most dealers and typically Epson will send you their newer replacement model which will not be compatible with the Sawgrass carts or quick connect if it is under warranty. That's usually what happens when printers are in transition. The Ricoh will be the "go to" sublimation printer ( like it or not for some) unless you go wide format. Ricoh knows that there are people using their printer for sublimationand they dont have a problem with that. The GX-7700 is suppose to start shipping soon but you may be able to find a GX-7000 if you look around.


----------



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

BESTBLANKS said:


> Just a word to the wise. The Epson WF-1100 is ok but it is discontinued and if for some reason it dies on you you'd better hope the dealer who sold it to you has adequate inventory and is able to exchange it. Epson is out of stock as are most dealers and typically Epson will send you their newer replacement model which will not be compatible with the Sawgrass carts or quick connect if it is under warranty. That's usually what happens when printers are in transition. The Ricoh will be the "go to" sublimation printer ( like it or not for some) unless you go wide format. Ricoh knows that there are people using their printer for sublimationand they dont have a problem with that. The GX-7700 is suppose to start shipping soon but you may be able to find a GX-7000 if you look around.


Doesn't have to be WF1100....just want 13x19 ability....so the gx7700 hasn't started shipping yet?


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

shameless plug:

I have a brand new GX-700 for sale. See my listing in the classified.

thanks greenie


----------



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

greenmachine said:


> shameless plug:
> 
> I have a brand new GX-700 for sale. See my listing in the classified.
> 
> thanks greenie


Saw the post and it sounds like a good deal. Since I'm new at this I really need to buy where I can get some good customer support!

Thanks, Nita


----------



## BESTBLANKS (Aug 17, 2007)

I dont think the GX7700 have started shipping yet (havent seen them) but the GX7000 has been working smooth since Sawgrass too care of business so you should not have any problems. However with any high end equipment you'd better make sure you are buying from a authorized dealer. Support is very important for the inks, printer and sublimation process.


----------



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

BESTBLANKS said:


> I dont think the GX7700 have started shipping yet (havent seen them) but the GX7000 has been working smooth since Sawgrass too care of business so you should not have any problems. However with any high end equipment you'd better make sure you are buying from a authorized dealer. Support is very important for the inks, printer and sublimation process.


Yeah definitely have to have a supplier with good customer service - I guess that's what got me so upset with Conde because from all my research it seemed like they would have been one of the best in that area. Do you know of any you recommend?

Thanks, Nita


----------



## BESTBLANKS (Aug 17, 2007)

Call me to discuss
888 431-7385 Ext 207
Jim


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

BESTBLANKS said:


> Just a word to the wise. The Epson WF-1100 is ok but it is discontinued and if for some reason it dies on you you'd better hope the dealer who sold it to you has adequate inventory and is able to exchange it. Epson is out of stock as are most dealers and typically Epson will send you their newer replacement model which will not be compatible with the Sawgrass carts or quick connect if it is under warranty. That's usually what happens when printers are in transition. The Ricoh will be the "go to" sublimation printer ( like it or not for some) unless you go wide format. Ricoh knows that there are people using their printer for sublimationand they dont have a problem with that. The GX-7700 is suppose to start shipping soon but you may be able to find a GX-7000 if you look around.


What you describe is partly true, that is to say it is true if you are using Sawgrass CIS hardware with Sublijet inks in bags and Power Driver, or using the "official" Sawgrass configuration with the Artanium ink set in bulk bags and the "official" CIS. 

But is was a sleazy business decision a while back by Sawgrass to lock users into Sawgrass hardware by offering inks in "bags" that were designed to only mate with their hardware.

So before Epson can be blamed for innovating and updating their technology and making sublimation equipment obsolete, let's take a more critical look at Sawgrass, _it is a Sawgrass decision to either support newer Epson models or not to support them_. 

My money says Sawgrass either won't support the newer Epson 13x19 models ever, or they will deliberately take a long time to support them because it would "cannibalize" sales of their new GX-7700 models. 

If you have a monopoly then why not just sell the model the GX7700 printer that costs around $1300 more? Does one prefer to sell a $200 printer or do they sell a $1500 printer? Since for the next 2 1/2 years (until the patent runs out) Sawgrass has virtually no competition then that means competitors won't be offering newer Epson support either.

A few years back SG decided to switch away from Artanium bulk inks which could be used in any CIS or in refillable carts. 

However, bulk Artanium inks are still sold by some authorized retailers and also can be found for *half price* on Ebay from 100% positive feedback vendors. 

Now for the _big bad secret_ Sawgrass (and some vendors) don't talk about ... legal Artainium inks that are sold in bulk bottles still work fine in all new Epson models, including the WF7010, 7510, and 7520.

Sawgrass didn't officially support the WF1100 either with bulk bottled inks which could be used in any CIS or refillable cart. But some of us used bulk bottled ink anyway just so that we didn't have to be locked into SG hardware.

FACT:

Artanium inks that are sold in bulk and that are still available for the older printers like the C88+ _are no different_ than the inks sold in bags for the WF30. On the WF1100 SG did update the black to a truer black but the original black works fine with the existing WF30 profile, the WF30 had the original Artanium black except in bags.

As to the statement "The Ricoh will be the "go to" sublimation printer ( like it or not for some) unless you go wide format."

*Those that don't like it do have a choice.* Use Artainium inks in bulk bottles, buy a non SG CIS or refillable carts and use the WF30 profile. You can buy Artanium inks half off of retail on Ebay or those are still availble from some SG retailers as well. Or go "off the reservation" and buy non SG sublimation inks.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

BESTBLANKS said:


> I dont think the GX7700 have started shipping yet (havent seen them) but the *GX7000 has been working smooth since Sawgrass too care of business so you should not have any problems*. However with any high end equipment you'd better make sure you are buying from a authorized dealer. Support is very important for the inks, printer and sublimation process.


Can you elaborate on this more? What was wrong? when did Sawgrass fix this? 

And why do some other users in the "dead Ricoh threads" complain they bought inks and/or printers after the supposed "fix", but still ended with dead printers?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Just FYI. Visi-sub is supporting the new Epson 7010 in Australia, their inks are SG licensed in available in the US. I suspect the printer support will be available in the US soon since Visi-sub is sold here in the US and they already have 7010 compatible CIS on the market elsewhere.

Epson Printer WF7010 - A3 - Complete with Visi-Sub Licenced CISS System Picture Perfect Products - Heat Transfer - Sublimation - Specialists


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I always use conde, Johnson plastics is much closer to me but I hate their website (too hard to find anything) and conde tech and customer support is the best. give them another call it may have gotten lost in the pile (it happens to everyone from time to time) they are the best (IMO)


----------



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

martinwoods said:


> I always use conde, Johnson plastics is much closer to me but I hate their website (too hard to find anything) and conde tech and customer support is the best. give them another call it may have gotten lost in the pile (it happens to everyone from time to time) they are the best (IMO)


It does happen to us all sometimes - I wasn't that upset after the first inquiry so I emailed David Gross and asked him to have an experienced sales rep (that would be a good match for a newbie and start up sale) contact me. He responded that he would follow up on his end. For the last 2 weeks I have checked my mailbox (for requested sub samples) like a kid looking for a present. Still no word of any kind from anybody at Conde!


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

Ask all these great dealers what they will do if your printer dies during warranty period. I dealt with a top dealer and was told after the run around to contact the manufacture, no dealer is authorized to repair or replace it.


----------



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

greenmachine said:


> Ask all these great dealers what they will do if your printer dies during warranty period. I dealt with a top dealer and was told after the run around to contact the manufacture, no dealer is authorized to repair or replace it.


I would think dealers would have to warranty if they are the ones (not manuf) selling it for sub with a warranty. Can they do that??


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

Nita said:


> I would think dealers would have to warranty if they are the ones (not manuf) selling it for sub with a warranty. Can they do that??


Normally a dealer can exchange it only within the first 30 days. But ask the dealer you are thinking about and see what they say. If they say different, get it in writing before you spend your money.


----------



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

greenmachine said:


> Normally a dealer can exchange it only within the first 30 days. But ask the dealer you are thinking about and see what they say. If they say different, get it in writing before you spend your money.


great advice - thanks!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I am sorry for the disconnect.
Not sure what happened.
I have been teaching for the last two weeks.
Call me tomorrow please.


----------



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

Conde_David said:


> I am sorry for the disconnect.
> Not sure what happened.
> I have been teaching for the last two weeks.
> Call me tomorrow please.


Will do,

Nita


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The cartel gets more bold and repulsive as time goes on. It was bad enough that they controlled the ink you must use now with patents expiring they now find the need to control what printer you use as well. 

With Ricoh ink costing $2,000 per liter (compared to $100 - 175 per liter for wide format) who would like it? Basically they are saying if you do not like paying $2,000 per liter for ink - tough. 

For cartel members to use scare tactis is a shame. First they warn against buying a outdated Epson WF1100 yet suggest trying to find a GX7000? Trying to force consumers to purchase a Ricoh does not make it a "go to printer". There is a big difference between a "go to printer" as determined by the consumer and a printer forced upon consumers by the cartel.

Not sure if there is a more bold example of how a monopoly negatively effect consumers.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

BESTBLANKS said:


> GX7000 has been working smooth since Sawgrass too care of business so you should not have any problems.


What was the date moving forward that Sawgrass "took care of business"?


----------



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

Just want to thank everybody for their input - I am learning so much here. Ya'll are awesome!

One thing I am unclear on is the kind of CIS system I would need to buy for Epson printer and bottled ink.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Nita said:


> Just want to thank everybody for their input - I am learning so much here. Ya'll are awesome!
> 
> One thing I am unclear on is the kind of CIS system I would need to buy for Epson printer and bottled ink.


If you go bottled ink then you can have a choice of either using a CIS or getting refillable carts. A CIS is more convenient in that you don't have to refill so often, however, more can go wrong with a CIS.

CIS and refillables are available many places, many users here use Cobra for carts or for CIS.

.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


Sawgrass CIS uses bag inks so the CIS is not really available elsewhere.


----------



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> If you go bottled ink then you can have a choice of either using a CIS or getting refillable carts. A CIS is more convenient in that you don't have to refill so often, however, more can go wrong with a CIS.
> 
> CIS and refillables are available many places, many users here use Cobra for carts or for CIS.
> 
> ...


Thank you - just checked out their website and they have the new wf7010 epson!!!


----------



## Nita (Jun 13, 2012)

Nita said:


> It does happen to us all sometimes - I wasn't that upset after the first inquiry so I emailed David Gross and asked him to have an experienced sales rep (that would be a good match for a newbie and start up sale) contact me. He responded that he would follow up on his end. For the last 2 weeks I have checked my mailbox (for requested sub samples) like a kid looking for a present. Still no word of any kind from anybody at Conde!


Just want to be fair - Conde did get back with me so hopefully it was just bad circumstances and things are back on track! They are supposed to be sending me some sample out.


----------



## Brian T (Mar 30, 2012)

Had my gx7000 for two months before it quit. JDS gave refund for printer and ink and applied it to new gx7700


----------

